

Ask HN: Help me name my app - mxmpawn

Hi Hners, I'm building a personal/small bussiness financial management application and I can't come up with a good name for it. I read some articles about startup naming but still no success.<p>The application is going to be used(hopefully) by latin people but I don't consider having a "spanish" domain name really important.
======
reason
What I typically do is write down a list of words that can describe your
project (its function, value proposition, etc) in one word, then spend lots of
time on instantdomainsearch.com going through each word on that list,
modifying it with various changes in spelling (a la Googol -> Google) or
pre/suf-fixes (pad, cloud, etc).

------
yoseph
@mxmpawn

You need to provide us with more detail about what your application does.

~~~
mxmpawn
The MVP is pretty simple, the app has three views. The first one, a welcome
views with some punctual info about how your bussiness/personal accounts
is/are going. The second one, a monthly view with the detailed information
about each income/expense. The last one, a view with some charts which
displays the information in a useful way.

Nothing fancy, but my idea is to have this app as a "base" and start growing
with new features on the go.

What I like about my app is that it's really simple, you don't need to
configure nothing and you have a useful app in a few minutes.

------
bwh2
wordoid.com helps me name projects.

------
tessant
dinero

